# Help a newbie!



## Benyluke (Jan 12, 2018)

Hi all,

I've been reading a lot on the forums but I've finally made an account so I can get some advice. I have a Delonghi Dedica (switched out the pressurised baskets for a non-pressurised double shot basket) and a Baratza Encore grinder. I always use freshly roasted beans from a local (and award winning) roaster.

I've been using a 17g dose (position 5 on the grinder) and running the machine for around 30 seconds (including the pre-infusion). I used to work in a coffee shop so my tamp is pretty good. How much yeald should I expect to get for a double? I think I'm getting about 40g in 30 seconds and my coffee is a bit bitter.. Should I grind finer?

Ant help would be appreciated.

B


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

What is the coffee?

You say about 40g, are you weighing your espresso ?

Is the dose of 17g pertinent to the basket . I have no idea about this machine ,17g might be packing too much in.

Personally Id try going 17> 34 around 25 seconds plus , time isnt so important . its hard to tell if the bitterness is "over extraction" or temp .

Dont think about what a double should be , the amount of espresso you make will be a function to some degree of the dose you use and the strength you want it to be ( not 60 ml or some other notional rule )


----------



## Benyluke (Jan 12, 2018)

Hi,

It's a speciality espresso - a little over 88%. I'll try with 17g > 34 and see what results I get. I'll time and weigh it. Should I time it from the moment I press the button or when I see the first drops or coffee?

B


----------



## NickR (Jul 1, 2011)

Its sounds like your doing everything correctly. The thing that makes the most difference to the taste of coffee is the beans. Maybe you just don't like those from your local roaster. Beans which taste good in a cafetiere can taste horrible as an espresso. It sounds like you might prefer a darker roast.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I started off by trying coffee in shops that sold retail bags of the same coffee, and trying to see how close I could get to what they were doing. Obviously only if I liked what they served though! It's a great way to give yourself a point of reference as to when you've got 'the best' or at least a decent shot out of what you bought. One likes to hope the shop are serving it at its best, and if you like their drinks you'll at least know when you get there. Also it means you can ask them for their recipe (dose, yield, temperature, time etc) and for guidance. In fact, I still do that if I have a really good cup out somewhere.


----------

